# 9-foot Planted Arowana Tank - Advice please!



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Here is my 9 foot planted aro tank (109" x 24" x 24"). I've run it with 12 T5s for years and C02 and it's done great. 










That is, until the ballast in my Tek Light died this week. Now I'd like to upgrade to LEDs. Ideally, I'd like to get some Kessil a160s ... but I'd need 5, probably 6 to span 105" (last few inches is overflow). I'm not doing any super light-dependent plants ... did my term with glossostigma and it looked great but maintaining aquascaping at that size tank was too difficult. Not it's more a free for all.

My concerns are: 

1) light bleed as the tank is at eye level (hence the preference for Kessil pendants)
2) I'd prefer they hang rather than sit on top of glass (just to make feeding easier)
3) they need to shine through glass (as aros jump)

Any advice on alternatives to the Kessils would be great. I'm read here about the Aqualife, Fluvals, Finnex, DIY, etc. ... a bit overwhelmed. Also have contact at Marineland that can get me their 48" planted LED for $75 (figure I'd need 5)

Thanks! Kip


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

If you like the current color and "look" Kessils @ 6000-9000k aren't going to cut it.
Reff Kessils will waste a lot of power dropping the "color" to whitish..

Sbreef Freshwaters will prob. be the best at being able to more closely give you a look you are accustomed to, though not quite sure about that..
12 t5's isn't going to be easy or cheap to match..
https://sbreeflights.com/16-freshwater-plant-lights/41-sbox-pro-16-timer.html
x3...

Depending on you width you may even prefer 16" "sideways"...

Best to shoot for equal wattage of LED's vs t5.. so about 600W...
3 sbreefs are 1000-ish watts but dimmable..


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Or you can just spend $30 to replace the broken ballast and keep on rocking. You are going to be spending a lot of money on something that most likely won't look better than the T5.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Or you can just spend $30 to replace the broken ballast and keep on rocking. You are going to be spending a lot of money on something that most likely won't look better than the T5.


That is a matter of opinion.....


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess I'm just excited to go LED as I'm sick of changing out bulbs, heat, etc. Looking seriously at the Fluval 3.0 but open to opinions. Thanks all!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

gus6464 said:


> Or you can just spend $30 to replace the broken ballast and keep on rocking. You are going to be spending a lot of money on something that most likely won't look better than the T5.


+1 agreed.

I wouldn't change a thing. You never know what kind of problems you might create.

It's a personal thing, but I much prefer T5 to LED. To me it just feels "warmer", and I'm not a fan of the shimmering and over bleed into the room.

But regardless what you do, I must say that is a very nicely presented unique tank. Well done.

You should start a journal. I'm sure many, myself included, would be interested in learning more about it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> I guess I'm just excited to go LED as I'm sick of changing out bulbs, heat, etc. Looking seriously at the Fluval 3.0 but open to opinions. Thanks all!


Physics won't really allow you to effectively use smaller emitters w/ wider beam angles and those distances.
Can be done w/ sheer power but $ wasteful..


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice tank. I've never seen one that size.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> I guess I'm just excited to go LED as I'm sick of changing out bulbs, heat, etc. Looking seriously at the Fluval 3.0 but open to opinions. Thanks all!


You really would need a "commitment" to the LED school of thought to switch to LED for such a large tank.
not sure how anyone could say LED's aren't "warm" enough.. Most of the time most think they are too "warm"..
not this one.. 










2" skirt around it would end most light bleed..


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you want to go with LED go with something like the GHL Mitras LX7006. That will have no problem penetrating that tank. You can probably get away with 3 units.
https://www.aquariumcomputer.com/usa/product/mitras-lx-7006-black-usacnd/

Maybe Orphek OR120's in planted config. The 4ft units are $150. You should be fine with 4 of them. This thread on r2r has info on them. The OP has a pretty big tank like yours as well.
https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/testing-new-orphek-or90-high-quality-strip-lights.340025/
https://www.facebook.com/Orphek/videos/1748952428497394/

According to their FB the OR120 is $150 shipped. Also on r2r people are saying that they are doing discounts when buying multiple units.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

jeffkrol said:


> not sure how anyone could say LED's aren't "warm" enough.. Most of the time most think they are too "warm"..


Someone could say that because they feel that way. They just don't look "natural" to me. Don't like the shading and shimmering, and in some cases poor uneven coverage. Just not my cup of tea. 

Feel the same way about LED Christmas lights. Prefer the old ones. Feels warmer to me. New ones seem cold. But that's just me.

But don't take it personally Jeff. We all get you LOVE LEDs', but not everyone needs to agree with you 100% of the time.

And to the OP, get whatever YOU like. Just be mindful of keeping a similar PAR to what you have now, or expect some issues could develop.


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

gus6464 said:


> If you want to go with LED go with something like the GHL Mitras LX7006. That will have no problem penetrating that tank. You can probably get away with 3 units.
> https://www.aquariumcomputer.com/usa/product/mitras-lx-7006-black-usacnd/
> 
> Maybe Orphek OR120's in planted config. The 4ft units are $150. You should be fine with 4 of them. This thread on r2r has info on them. The OP has a pretty big tank like yours as well.
> ...


Wow, those Mitras are nice!!! But shelling out $2500 for lights isn't in my comfort zone (or ability zone!). Will check out the Orpheks. So you think these would be a lot better than getting 4 Fluvals or Finnexes or such? Thanks!



jeffkrol said:


> You really would need a "commitment" to the LED school of thought to switch to LED for such a large tank.
> not sure how anyone could say LED's aren't "warm" enough.. Most of the time most think they are too "warm"..
> not this one..
> 
> ...


Beautiful! What lights are these?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> Beautiful! What lights are these?


Home built. Cooperative project between me and the owner..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/1252209-rimless-aquarium-cover.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...43218-my-large-planted-tank-experience-2.html


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kip said:


> Wow, those Mitras are nice!!! But shelling out $2500 for lights isn't in my comfort zone (or ability zone!). Will check out the Orpheks. So you think these would be a lot better than getting 4 Fluvals or Finnexes or such? Thanks!


Fluvals have abysmal penetration. They are fine for very shallow tanks.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## smishgibson (Jun 17, 2016)

Greggz said:


> and I'm not a fan of... the over bleed into the room.


Is this more common with LEDs? I have two led fixture and have hated this. I though it was more a side effect of having a brighter light. 

I'm getting a bigger tank soon and will have to get new lights and had been considering T5HO, especially after seeing your results and the results burr740 is getting. I love the red colorations. And having less light bleed in the room would be a massive cherry on top.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

smishgibson said:


> Is this more common with LEDs? I have two led fixture and have hated this. I though it was more a side effect of having a brighter light.
> 
> I'm getting a bigger tank soon and will have to get new lights and had been considering T5HO, especially after seeing your results and the results burr740 is getting. I love the red colorations. And having less light bleed in the room would be a massive cherry on top.



BTW none of that has to do w/ the type of light.. just design and execution..
Just put the leds in a big box like tubes do..

And growers skill..


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

smishgibson said:


> Is this more common with LEDs? I have two led fixture and have hated this. I though it was more a side effect of having a brighter light.
> 
> I'm getting a bigger tank soon and will have to get new lights and had been considering T5HO, especially after seeing your results and the results burr740 is getting. I love the red colorations. And having less light bleed in the room would be a massive cherry on top.


Every LED fixture I have seen has quite a bit of bleed into the room. I don't like it. Or the shimmer. 

But that's just my personal feeling. I know many love their LED's, and that's great. Each person needs to decide which one looks best to their own eye. 

As to growing plants, I prefer T5HO. Seems to bring out the best color in many plants, and provides more even coverage across the tank. But that's just my experience. 

I am sure Jeff will run over and say LED's are the best for everyone every time. I'm too tired of hearing it to argue with him. 

In the end, pick what YOU like and what looks best to YOUR eye.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

you know on the reef side i've been curious about trying a hybrid type fixture down the road when I upgrade that tank. I'm curious how a setup like that would work for a planted tank. I picture something really simple like 2 T5H0s with dimmable ballasts on either side of 1 Fresh Fish COB and 1 Vero 10 3k cob for every 2ft of tank length. would get your best of both worlds I think.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Greggz said:


> Every LED fixture I have seen has quite a bit of bleed into the room. I don't like it. Or the shimmer.
> 
> But that's just my personal feeling. I know many love their LED's, and that's great. Each person needs to decide which one looks best to their own eye.
> 
> ...


not the point ..WHAT is annoying is saying "less room spill w/ t5's" when it has NOTHING whatsoever to do w/ them BEING t5's..

good or bad it's the design of the fixture.. and blanket statements are idiotic..
LEd's don't bleed into the room it's WHAT you PUT them in that does.
.
It's NOT THAT complicated..

Personal responsibility and put whatever light you want into this..


----------

